# Bexhill on Sea



## mossypossy (Jul 14, 2017)

Seems to be motorhome Nirvana.
Loads of unrestricted parking on the prom, even more up the wide side streets.
Average age of the locals would seem to be the same as all of you lot.


----------



## harrow (Jul 14, 2017)

mossypossy said:


> Seems to be motorhome Nirvana.
> Loads of unrestricted parking on the prom, even more up the wide side streets.
> Average age of the locals would seem to be the same as all of you lot.



Don't park on Cooden beach, its very easy to sink in the pebbles.

Google Maps


----------



## antiquesam (Jul 14, 2017)

Park up after 8.00pm and everyone will be tucked up in bed and not notice a big white van parked outside.


----------



## chrismilo (Jul 15, 2017)

Very good overnighting on bexhill prom  do it there often fish and chips a beer nice nights kip


----------

